# Picture Quest!



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay so the goal of this is to get a picture of either 
A) Your goat or horse, cow, etc. doing something really cute
B) As many different animals you can get in a picture (for example, a dog and cat together with a goat in the background. 


Have fun!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

4; 3 goats and a horse.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

heres a few!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:I dont know what it is about those plastic chairs..???...but...My Lilly goat girl just LOVES THEM!!!!!...lol......
My girls have all kinds of things to play on ....but theres something about chairs that will entertain lilly for hours!! lol...
MAN....I LOVE THAT CRAZY GOAT!!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Lawn Mower dancing on my car.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I will try to get some cuter ones but hey goats are cute just being goats lol


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Love goat pics. Just love them


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Little Huck says "Look mommy!! I caught a bucket!!"









Simba getting pedicure









Lucy taking a snooze


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Photodump time, YAY!

"Love you mommy~<3" My favorite picture of Yuffie.









Time to sneak a snack.









Someone isn't a fan of being positioned.









Come and sit at our all you can eat cafe!









"Is there a treat for me, mommy?"









Once the babies learned to pick bark off the tree, they were so proud, they would lay it on my lap to show me.









Bottoms up!









Asnooze!









"We're the picture perfect babies!"









"Narnia, here I come!"









Asnooze again.









"I love my new babies!" Bee is such a natural mommy.









My butt is stuck!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

If this isn't cute, idk what is!! Lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I am lovin these pics..too cute..


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Love all the Pics! lol...the goat getting a pedicure got me for a second, goat looks almost dead







but the lady has such a big smile! I think that's my favorite so far


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

MOgoatlady said:


> Love all the Pics! lol...the goat getting a pedicure got me for a second, goat looks almost dead but the lady has such a big smile! I think that's my favorite so far


It was the funnies thing! The doe was 100% conscious and just laying there! Easiest hoof trimming ever.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Have a couple more! This is roman! He was a bottle wether who will live out his life in a backyard in the suburbs 

















This one is of Julia and I with our babies. Notice that the goats are wearing Santa costumes


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm falling more and more in love with Boers. Oh those squishy faces.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Sport, my special needs wether born in June, modeling his new coat. He is now ready for winter.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a seat!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Last Saturday we went to the Jr. Livestock Show and had a great time. The last event is the pet parade. All these little kids got to show off their pets. One father escorted his little boy into the ring after attaching thier pygmy goat's lease on his wrist. The boy and the pygmy were soooo cute.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Acey on her throne 









Babies on Halloween!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

fd123 , there is something about your pictures that have me hysterical everytime I look at them , lolol The best one is the goat who fell asleep under the chair.
I wish I could set that as my screen saver , its hilarious 
Love the pictures !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HAB , what the heck did you do to that doe ? Why ius she passed out over your knee ???? You MUST tell me so I can do the same to some of my girls when I have to trim hooves , lololol PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great pictures


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is a few <3


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> HAB , what the heck did you do to that doe ? Why ius she passed out over your knee ???? You MUST tell me so I can do the same to some of my girls when I have to trim hooves , lololol PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Great pictures


We just put her across Julia's lap, and she flopped!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh gosh that turkey! We've raised turkeys and they are always on top of everything...but the goat!!!!??


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn , are those your Grandkids ? They are adorable , lolol
I have to ask , see , because since this isnt facebook , I never see any pictures of them at all , so how would I know , right ?

Either way , there is nothing cuter then kids with baby animals 
Especially the first one , so cute !! What is the beautiful little blonde sharing with the baby goat ? That is so so cute 
Love the pictures , shame i dont know who those gorgeous kids are though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WHF , I want all the goats in your pictures , just wrap them up for me because I am on my way to NJ 
LOVE THE PICTURES !!!

And that little blue present on Bee's countdown isnt moving fast enough !!!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

My little Peggy yelling at me.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

"Chevy" My boyfriends FFA goat from freshman year in high school. I love this pic lol


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I caught Miss Magnolia(Maggie) in mid chew a few months ago. I think it's one of my favorite pics. LOL.

Love all of these so much! I need to learn how to just flop a goat over on my knees like that too!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Go ahead Laura!! Thats Lilly that usually does the crazy stuff! Shes a crazy girl for sure...sometimes she wants to be loved on....and then other times if you try and love on her she will nutt up on you!! she's funny, and spoiled rotten!! Shes the twin of the girl (BELLA) that i lost to Frothy Bloat earlier this year..Bella was my favorite out of all of them..after she died Lilly mourned her sister pretty bad for a week or so, and i stayed out there with her alot during that time.. thats what brought us as close as we are now...These dang girls are just like my kids now!! I cant honestly say i have a favorite anymore....I love them all , They are all family!! Its crazy...because now when we have friends come over, i really dont want them around my goats PERIOD!! Because the 1st time someone did ,or even said anything bad about any of my girls would be escorted off my property without giving it a 2nd thought!! Thats how much love i have for these crazy goats!! LOL....
A goat isnt just "A GOAT" anymore to me!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Heres a few more i took last week..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you so much fd123 . Those pictures just give me a good laugh every time I look at them , lolol. Lilly is my avatar , now I will have your Lilly as my screen saver . I'm going to try to see of I can do it..

I know exactly how you feel ! One of my hubs friends cracked a joke about the goats and I felt like showing him the gate ! I was hurt by his remark , but I knew he was kidding and he knows how I feel about my girls. I just let him know that I didn't find his joke funny at all !! I rather not have anybody near them at all.
We had a couple of my neighbors come visit the other day and they were so in love with them , they didn't even want to leave. I allowed the woman to come in the paddock and she was so taken by how friendly they are , she just sat down and was loving on them , it was so sweet 
Now that's a person I can grow to like. lololol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww , the puppies are so cute , lol. They look like they enjoy posing for the camera 

Thanks for sharing moe pictures


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just noticed the last picture , lolol. Does this pup not like his picture?
Too funny , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , me again.... 
I have a see saw ins their paddock , it I made sure it is unmovable because I think if little Yosi stepped on it and one of the big girls got on the other end , their would be one flying Nigerian Dwarf , lolol.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

hey Laura,
That last pic is Mr. Harley Smiling!! lol.... he has an underbite..I dont how my wife taught him to do it...but if you tell him to smile, thats what he does...Its hilarious!! My female chuahauha's name is Fiona..named from the movie SHRECK by my daughter!..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is really cute ,lolol.
One of my Border Collie's is named Fiona , but has nothing to do with 
Shrek


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All your toys is belongs to me








My grandson and his Miniature Aussie








I admit it I'm a weird Nana


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunny all grown up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !!!! That is such a funny picture , lololol
I never knew babies grew out of trees !!!!!!!
Sheesh ,you learn something new everyday , lolol.

Love the pups too


----------

